# Director of Educational and Social Welfare



## Xman (Aug 25, 2019)

What's the role of a Director of Educational and Social Welfare in a DA club?


----------



## MWN (Aug 25, 2019)

Is the DA club a residential fully funded program?  If so, it would be the guy making sure the kids are being educated properly and socially healthy.  If its a non-residential program, then its the guy that does nothing of value.


----------



## Xman (Aug 25, 2019)

Understood, thanks for clarifying. The Pateadores aren't a fully funded residential club, are they?


----------



## RedDevilDad (Aug 25, 2019)

Someone wanted to pass their Doublepass Assessment. That’s what it means, lol


----------



## MWN (Aug 26, 2019)

Xman said:


> Understood, thanks for clarifying. The Pateadores aren't a fully funded residential club, are they?


I've heard that their DA is partially to fully funded, but have no details and somebody else would need to verify.  I do not believe they have a residential academy.


----------



## 3leches (Aug 26, 2019)

As soon as I saw this title and pats, I knew who the “ director” would be...lol
I don’t want to bash people online but I do know he is not well liked at Pats, his son plays for the 2004 team.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 26, 2019)

Sounds like a made up job for the govt or something?  Never heard or seen anybody in this capacity but maybe there's a need?



3leches said:


> As soon as I saw this title and pats, I knew who the “ director” would be...lol
> I don’t want to bash people online but I do know he is not well liked at Pats, his son plays for the 2004 team.


Talks a good talk but in reality couldn't walk the walk, maybe that's why very few really liked him much when he attempted to coach?


----------



## GKDad65 (Aug 26, 2019)

Chief Babysitter for spoiled brats?  (...regardless of club)


----------



## Xman (Sep 22, 2019)

GKDad65 said:


> Chief Babysitter for spoiled brats?  (...regardless of club)


What if I tell you that he is also responsible for a Mental Skills Development Program for a DA team in the Bay area. Versatile, don't you think?


----------



## Raggamufin (Sep 22, 2019)

T


GKDad65 said:


> Chief Babysitter for spoiled brats?  (...regardless of club)


That dude is full of it. He wrote a book and it sold 2 copies.
He can talk his way into anything .


----------

